# Snakes and Bees



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Theres too many dang snakes in my bee yards, Here's a few shots of them so far this year.


Western Diamond back - Came around the corner from this one last night , smoking pallets getting them ready to move. Almost stepped on him.
















The Fiance with a King Snake.








Bought some Equipment. This little Bull Snake came out at face level to say hello









Getting Boxes ready for packages. This Diamond back was hanging out next to a pallet


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Bradley snakes do not usually concern me much, but rattlers in a bee yard with pallets that they can get under would be an exception.
Dave


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

I usually try and look under them before I work them.


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

On the bright side, you don't have to worry about mice.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Get some cat's they eat mice & snakes if you only feed them once a week in the summer.


----------

